# Cleaning external Sandex paint



## Chrisy1234567 (6 mo ago)

Hi, Read online that Jomax would clean grit and grime without damaging paint. It is only sold in America. Does anyone know of another product that would do? I have tried general household cleaner and soap.
Kind Regards
Chris


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Jomax is generally used on vinyl siding here in the states. I could only suggest that you check locally in Great Britain for cleaning products. It is doubtful products that we have would be sold there, like Jomax.


----------

